# Lake Erie Weather & Forecast Links



## Lundy

NOAA NEARSHORE MARINE FORECAST
http://weather.noaa.gov/pub/data/forecasts/marine/near_shore/le/lez145.txt

NOAA OPEN LAKE FORECAST
http://weather.noaa.gov/cgi-bin/fmt...le/lez160.txt&title=Lake+Erie<BR>U.S.+Portion

NOAA EXPERIMENTAL FORECAST PAGE
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/ndfd/graphical/sectors/cleMarineDay.php#tabs

NOAA GREAT LAKES WEATHER BOUY'S
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/Maps/EastGL.shtml

National Weather Service Wave Heights
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/cle/gfe/griddedmarine.html

National Weather Service Lake Erie Forecast
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/cle/

Coastwatch Satellite Images Great Lakes
http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/modis/region_map.html

Coastwatch Lake Erie Surface Temps
http://www.coastwatch.msu.edu/twoeries.html

Lake Vision
http://www.lakevision.com/

Weather Underground Great Lakes Forecast
http://www.wunderground.com/MAR/lmm.html

Accuweather Sandusky Ohio Weather
http://wwwa.accuweather.com/adcbin/public/local_index.asp?zipcode=44870&partner=accuweather


----------



## FISHERLADY

Wow! those are great links... I am sure everyone will appreciate it. I know I did. Thanks.


----------



## ParmaBass

I know it's 2 months too late but THANKS!! Great Links.


----------



## LFN

Be careful of Lakevision! Once again some of the images haven't changed for days.
Lou


----------



## twistertail

When the forecast says south winds does that mean the winds are coming from the south or the wind is blowing south?


----------



## archman

It means they are coming from the south.


----------



## Freebie

Heres one I like better than the noaa.gov links:
http://www.wunderground.com/MAR/lmm.html
They seem to be updated much more frequently, and you can pick a smaller piece of the lake to look at. Lake Erie forecasts are about 2/3 of the way down. A lot of other useful info there  wind, waves, buoys, etc.


----------



## Bait Dave

FREEBIE ,your addition to this forum is appreciated!!!

Take care,
Bait dave


----------



## Tee

Here are some interactive marine and local forcasts.

This one you can click on the zone for a marine forcast OR you can click on any county for a forcast and current weather.

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/cle/



This one is cool. It is a "mouse over" graphical wave height of the lake. It will show you what part of the lake will see the highest waves. Just point you mouse cursor over the wave height. Then move it over the time you want to see. For an extended forcast just click the arrow above pointing to the right.

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/cle/gfe/griddedmarine.html


Enjoy.


----------



## Freebie

Tee - that one is pretty cool. I like it a lot. Seems like someone out there is trying to give us useful real-time data. Now if we could find one that was close to accurate for the next 8-12 hours.... maybe a consensus of all the weather links with margin-of-error like the political polls. No, wait, those aren't too accurate either... I guess we'll just keep looking. If anybody finds a good one for fishermen, this would be a good place to let the rest of us know!


----------



## teco

here s another good one
http://weather.noaa.gov/cgi-bin/fmt...le/lez160.txt&title=Lake+Erie<BR>U.S.+Portion
pretty good on waves so far


----------



## Freebie

Did anybody else notice that all day and last night (Sunday), today's (Monday's) forcast was 1-2 footers, so you take a vacation day, and discover a small craft advisory when you get up?!!! Has anybody found a site that's a least wrong by a couple of days instead of over night? These people are getting paid WAY too much.


----------



## On Erie

I just make a call to the baitshops. Most are near the water and only need to look out the window.

Lake weather reports are usually terrible on the weekends. How many times, have I've been on the lake in 3-5's, when the weather report says 2' or less.

Something to try

If I'm going to Conny and not sure of the waves, and the wave report is questionable. I'll get the weather for Cleveland, Geneva, Conny, and Erie. If they say it's windy at these towns, I don't go. Most times this helps me make up my mind.


----------



## Tee

This time of year it is good to know the surface temperatures. 

HERE is a link. Just click on the area you want to see.


----------



## Lundy

Thanks Tee and others,

I took all of your other sites and added them to the first post in this thread.

Kim


----------



## backagainbaha

Looks like a typical Lake Erie weekend! I sure hope they have this one wrong. I am sure it will change 2 or 3 times by Friday. Lets hope for a nice South, Southwest wind.


----------



## Freebie

I think this is a relatively new site:

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/ndfd/graphical/sectors/cleMarineDay.php#tabs

but it's the best I have found! Shows the wave height forcast. I worry about them in my boat!


----------



## bkr43050

Freebie said:


> I think this is a relatively new site:
> 
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/ndfd/graphical/sectors/cleMarineDay.php#tabs
> 
> but it's the best I have found! Shows the wave height forcast. I worry about them in my boat!


 That is a really cool site. It gives a great quick detail of the lake.

Kim, you may want to add this to your original list at the beginning of the thread. I think a lot of folks would like it as well.


----------



## Freebie

If you go there, and you like it, please get into the feedback section and tell them! The "experimental" status makes me think they might throw it out if nobody uses it. Make sure you save it to your "favorites" - I had to come back here to find the link again!


----------



## Lundy

New site added to list on first post


----------



## Bobinstow90

great bunch of resources. thanks for putting it all in one place and making it part of this site.


----------



## freyedknot

you could not beat the crib cam ,well at least for the few days we had it.


----------



## Toxic

Here are two more; The wildwood site is down for the season. 

http://www.steelheadalley.org/conditions.html

http://www.wildwoodyc.com/weather/current/


----------



## ShakeDown

Buttons added across all Erie forums for easier and quicker navigation.


----------

